# 15 days late....brown discharge



## kaylas377

I really need some help and advice or maybe some similar experiences from other girls. First thing to say is that i am 15 days late and i am NEVER late. I always get my period within the first week of every month, the latest i have ever started is the 3rd of the month. My last period started June 3rd (28 day cycle). I took a pregnancy test about a week ago and was negative. so i tried to forget about it and thought i would start if i stopped thinking about it. well, still no period untill today i got weird brown mucusy discharge, it was thick and was only when i wiped. I have never got brown discharge before. What could this be? Also i have had very weird cramping, light but not normal PMS cramping but more like "fullness" or "pressure". Do you think i could be pregnant or could it be PCOS? i just really want to know, has anyone had these kinds of symptoms?


----------



## tommyg

You could be pregnant or it could be the start of a late period. Fingers crossed for the former, I'd give it a few more days and test.


----------



## kaylas377

Thank you, have you ever had brown discharge before? Mine, didn't last long and is completely gone now


----------



## tommyg

Yes, Friday but AF reared her ugly head today. Hence I don't want you to think it could be implantation.


----------



## kaylas377

I dont really think it is implantation, i know its a little late for that and also i know that i would be getting cramps this severe. ugh. they are different though thats why im worried about PCOS, its mostly in the middle of my abdomen and is mostly at night while trying to sleep


----------



## tommyg

My only other though is some sort of breakthrough bleed. When your estrogen levels have dropped with a proper period to follow in2 weeks had that happen to me before.


----------



## Ss83

hi kaylas. I get this when I go more than 40 days in one cycle, it's just really old blood and it'll be because af is so late showing up. wouldnt worry about it, probs just a one off for you if you're usually regular. you might also find af lasts longer, mine is usually as my period is much much lighter when it's a long cycle. hope that helps.


----------



## Bee16

Hi guys, I'm having the same problem. I have brown discharge. I am 15 days late and yesterday I took 2 pregnancy tests and they were negative. Experiencing a bit of light cramping. I am so worried... :(


----------

